# iPhone App v 3.60.2 (29July update) goes offline



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

EDITED DUE TO OFFENSIVE CONTENT


----------



## rob_la (May 19, 2015)

I love how it says "start earning" instead of "go online" how classy


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Any solutions? I just switched from Android to iPhone and noticed the same issue... Lyft keeps on trucking though.


----------



## stiffshots (Jul 27, 2015)

Not sure if this is related, but my Android Uber app will drop offline by itself - and when I go back online, there's a surge notice on the screen. It's happened enough times that I'm convinced it's not a coincidence anymore.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

stiffshots said:


> Not sure if this is related, but my Android Uber app will drop offline by itself - and when I go back online, there's a surge notice on the screen. It's happened enough times that I'm convinced it's not a coincidence anymore.


This is an iPhone thread dooood.


----------

